# Do not mock me !



## Zoomie

As some of you know, I found three Leuc eggs two weeks ago yesterday. Yes, that makes it 16 days now. Every morning I get up and stare at the eggs. Every night when I come home, I head straight to the eggs to see if they finally decided to break out. I was certain that they would have hatched tonight, but NO ! While they look great and are active, , they still aren't ready to join the world.

After putting the eggs back, I glanced over at the Leuc tank. Hmmm, interesting. My male was on the glass. Unusual to see him on the glass but not unheard of. I figured that he was chasing a bug.

I grabbed the cellphone real quick just to get a belly shot of him to check out the design. As I moved over to get a side shot, I jumped about two feet off of the ground. That's why the picture is so bad. Look carefully at his back:










I freaked out, mostly because I have no water feature in the tank. I had to speed dial DB member Chesney. This is how the conversation went....

Lisa: Did they hatch?

Me: Gah ! Gah! Ga ga gaaaaaaaaah........oogie ooogie GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Lisa: Hmm. They must have hidden a clutch from you. Just take a small dose cup or two add some water and turn them sideways so he can back in and drop the tad. Oh and he may run around like that for a couple of days. Don't be concerned.

Me: Call you right back. GAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!

One or two cups? I don't think so. The entire bottom of the tank looks like the aftermath of the Beer Pong World Championships. 

My wife insists that he was just a proud papa coming to the glass to show me Leuc Jr. Personally, I think that he is mocking me.

No one does it better than nature!


----------



## Zoomie

Here's a better pic:


----------



## Alegre323

awesome


----------



## Zoomie

Houston, we have splash down !


----------



## BethInAK

I'm so excited!!!
That is really really exciting. 
I feel like my best friend is about to give birth, and you aren't pregnant or my best friend.


----------



## Zoomie

BethInAK said:


> I'm so excited!!!
> That is really really exciting.
> I feel like my best friend is about to give birth, and you aren't pregnant or my best friend.


No I'm not but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once! 

Sincerest thanks, Beth. I am pretty ramped up myself.


----------



## eos

Congrats dude! Awesome backpack pics!


----------



## Zoomie

Thank you EOS !

Just wondering what's going to happen today.


----------



## deboardfam

Woot Woot thats awesome Zoomeister... Yeah, Im Jelly!


----------



## JimO

Outstanding! That is really exciting.

Regarding the unhatched eggs, take a magnifying glass and look to see if the tadpoles still have the red filament-like external gills. If not, then they are ready to hatch. Some people don't assist the hatching process, but I believe that since the parents stomp around in the gel to get the tads to crawl on their back, a little assistance while hatching is warranted.


----------



## Zoomie

Jim, I have been checking them out with a jewelers loupe. This morning when I looked, I can clearly tell that they are absorbing external gils. About 75% if I had to guess. I would be shocked if they haven't broke out by the time I get home tonight. I'll wait until I find no sign of the gils. If they still havent busted out, I may help them along.

And, I owe you a PM which I will handle shortly. Last night had me running around like a chicken with my head cut off.

Finally, I need to thank Chesney and all of the people that have been helping me and cheering me on. While I never got in to darts for the sole purpose of breeding, it is an awesome affirmation that I am applying what I have learned from here as well as what I have been taught by our vets. "Thank you" does not begin to come close. 

The whole experience has been both incredible and humbling. Let's hope I don't screw it up!


----------



## JimO

Sometimes, not all will break out on their own. If their tales aren't straight when resting, they can still have some gel attached. If too much is attached, they can suffocate or be unable to eat. Flushing liberally with a turkey baster or similar device might do it' however, I often have to use tweezers or a needle to break through the inner gel sack.

Sorry if you already know all this stuff, but also, the first few days they will play dead and often won't even move when disturbed. During this time they are still absorbing the remnants of their yolk sack. So, as long as they retain their dark color and aren't bloated and/or smelling bad, all is well.

Again, congratulations.


Zoomie said:


> Jim, I have been checking them out with a jewelers loupe. This morning when I looked, I can clearly tell that they are absorbing external gils. About 75% if I had to guess. I would be shocked if they haven't broke out by the time I get home tonight. I'll wait until I find no sign of the gils. If they still havent busted out, I may help them along.
> 
> And, I owe you a PM which I will handle shortly. Last night had me running around like a chicken with my head cut off.
> 
> Finally, I need to thank Chesney and all of the people that have been helping me and cheering me on. While I never got in to darts for the sole purpose of breeding, it is an awesome affirmation that I am applying what I have learned from here as well as what I have been taught by our vets. "Thank you" does not begin to come close.
> 
> The whole experience has been both incredible and humbling. Let's hope I don't screw it up!


----------



## Tadbit

Big congrats Zoomie!


----------



## Zoomie

Jim, best to assume that I know little to nothing. That way the tads have a sporting chance. 

My TWI/ASN tag is misleading. I did join TWI and earmarked my dues to the ASN as I believe deeply that these folks are doing stellar work. I also applied to be a steward. I hope to get involved with a TMP once I feel that I have enough background and experience to add value. 

The short version is that yes, the I am comfortable embracing my ignorance. I warmly accept all information and suggestions.

I'll post an update tonight to see if dad shows up with another tad, as well as egg status.


----------



## BethInAK

I had to google these acronyms and this is what I came up with :

TWI: Texting While Intoxicated (ROFL)

ASN: American Society of Nephrology (Kidneys??? frog kidneys, I assume)

TMP: Tacoma Musical Playhouse (now this i have to see- Zoomie in a musical! I hope its a comedy.)


So are these frog societies?


----------



## Zoomie

BethInAK said:


> I had to google these acronyms and this is what I came up with :
> 
> TWI: Texting While Intoxicated (ROFL)
> 
> ASN: American Society of Nephrology (Kidneys??? frog kidneys, I assume)
> 
> TMP: Tacoma Musical Playhouse (now this i have to see- Zoomie in a musical! I hope its a comedy.)
> 
> 
> So are these frog societies?


Every one of them !

Sorry about the acros.

TWI= Tree Walkers International

ASN= Amphibian Steward Network

TMP=Taxon Management Plan

Beth, in very simple terms, people volunteer to be long term stewards of certain species in order to preserve their availability and diversity within the hobby. History has shown that certain species of PDF's in the hobby went from prolific to impossible to find when certain countries close borders to exports.

I have over simplified it. It's actually far more complex. The bottom line is that there are some generous froggers out there that commit time, valuable tank space, and resources to help ensure that certain species remain available to the hobby for years to come.


----------



## Tomdarr

Very cool. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Shinosuke

Thanks for the explanation, and thanks for helping keep the hobby healthy.
Very cool thread, I'm reading along.



Zoomie said:


> Every one of them !
> 
> Sorry about the acros.
> 
> TWI= Tree Walkers International
> 
> ASN= Amphibian Steward Network
> 
> TMP=Taxon Management Plan
> 
> Beth, in very simple terms, people volunteer to be long term stewards of certain species in order to preserve their availability and diversity within the hobby. History has shown that certain species of PDF's in the hobby went from prolific to impossible to find when certain countries close borders to exports.
> 
> I have over simplified it. It's actually far more complex. The bottom line is that there are some generous froggers out there that commit time, valuable tank space, and resources to help ensure that certain species remain available to the hobby for years to come.


----------



## LME7132

Great photos. I was convinced my first pair of frogs wasn't a pair until I had a similar experience. Good luck with tads.


----------



## BethInAK

Zoomie, that is very, very cool!! Thank your for explaining all the frog society acronyms for me!!!


----------



## Zoomie

Thanks everyone!

Last night I came home to little fanfare. The male had no additional hitchikers. Further there were no additional tads in the cups. He was calling his fool head off and on all day. He even called a bit late last night which is unusual.

The eggs still haven't hatched. Today is day 18. 2 of the tads still show external gill threads. They look great. The third is clearly absorbing external gill threads and it too looks great. They are taking their sweet time. Surely they should hatch out some time today. They don't appear to be in any type of duress. Perhaps they are just hatch challenged? 

On a great note, the tad in the water is doing great. I watched him cruise the cup a bit and then stop at a tad bite to gnaw on it. Glad to see that he/she/shim is eating.

It's going to be another long painful day at work. It is highly likely that I will develop a really bad Dart cough some time after lunch......

_"Heading home early everyone. If any of my clients call, please tell them that they can reach me on my cell. I'm not feeling well. Frog in my throat!"_


----------



## Gnarly

Congratulations!!
I know the unbearable anxious excitement that comes along with keeping tads now. I have 12 leucs and their back legs are just starting to poke through. Everyday we stare and stare and stare at them and hope they get the hint that we just want to see them hopping arou

Don't skimp on the pictures, I'd love to see your little dudes grow!


----------



## Zoomie

Thanks Gnarly and will do. 

Another hatched out yesterday. The other two should hatch out today. It's like watching paint dry.

Still trying to figure out why they are taking 21 days on average to hatch out. It's not like I'm keeping them in the fridge.

I need better pics. Currently putting the screws to Mrs. Zoomie for a t3i and 100M macro. Please pray for me.


----------



## BethInAK

P&PT's to you Zoomie. 
May Mrs Zoomie be compliant to your will
(did I really say that?)


----------



## GRIMM

Zoomie said:


> Thanks Gnarly and will do.
> 
> Another hatched out yesterday. The other two should hatch out today. It's like watching paint dry.
> 
> Still trying to figure out why they are taking 21 days on average to hatch out. It's not like I'm keeping them in the fridge.
> 
> I need better pics. Currently putting the screws to Mrs. Zoomie for a t3i and 100M macro. Please pray for me.


Tell Mrs. Zoomie that Grimm approves of this purchase 

And gratz on the eggs! Had mine 1.5 years and havent gotten anything lol


----------



## guppygal

Hey, did Ms Chesney get an 'attagirl' for deciphering Zoomie's gibberish? If not, way to go, girl!! You saved this poor man from a nervous breakdown.

And Zoomie, you did a super job of actually taking a pix of the tad-daddy doing his job. I'm sure, from the way you sounded on the phone, that there were probably more pix of the floor, the ceiling, your thumb, and possible, your freaked out face and/or facial features. I've seen a tad transport once, and it was oh so cool.

I always look forward to your posts - they put a smile on my face 

kristi


----------



## Ed

What is the temperature of the location in which you are incubating the eggs? 

Ed


----------



## Zoomie

guppygal said:


> Hey, did Ms Chesney get an 'attagirl' for deciphering Zoomie's gibberish? If not, way to go, girl!! You saved this poor man from a nervous breakdown.
> 
> And Zoomie, you did a super job of actually taking a pix of the tad-daddy doing his job. I'm sure, from the way you sounded on the phone, that there were probably more pix of the floor, the ceiling, your thumb, and possible, your freaked out face and/or facial features. I've seen a tad transport once, and it was oh so cool.
> 
> I always look forward to your posts - they put a smile on my face
> 
> kristi


Lisa has been absolutely awesome. in spite of having so many talented froggers here, I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world. She did in fact decipher my gibberish and get me sqaured away. Helped me again last night after the poor tad was swimming all over the petri with the egg stuck on his head. 

She knows that I am really trying to do my very best at caring and rearing. Because of this, she tolerates my freakouts! lol

I have pictures of things that have yet to be identified!


----------



## Zoomie

GRIMM said:


> Tell Mrs. Zoomie that Grimm approves of this purchase
> 
> And gratz on the eggs! Had mine 1.5 years and havent gotten anything lol


Grimm, I'll let her know!

I would like to point out that if you built 'hood tanks like the rest of us instead of those amazing tanks, your Leucs would stop staring at their environment in wonder and awe, and get right down to business!


----------



## Zoomie

Ed said:


> What is the temperature of the location in which you are incubating the eggs?
> 
> Ed


Ed, it is above my rack. Lights on temp of 73.5. Only drops to 72.3 earliest part of the morning. Measured with an I/R temp gun. I also checked to ensure that air conditioning vent wasn't blowing on them.

Any ideas, sir? Would you concur that 21 days seems excessive for Leucomelas?


----------



## Ed

Twenty-one is a little long but since it is a temperature dependent time frame cooler temperature extend it out. If you are not getting excessive mortality then I wouldn't worry about it. You can have it become too long and the embryos will die if the temperatures are too low. 
If you want to speed it up a little bump the temperature up to around 76-78 range. This will speed up the hatching time to closer to 15 days. 
The hobby obsesses a little much in my opinion on keeping the temperatures lower than 75 F.... 

Ed


----------



## Zoomie

Ed, thank you so much for the response. 

I have been less concerned about temps than the possibility of mold. I am batting a thousand right now at a whopping 2 for 2 ! lol. Still, I think I am pushing the outer edge of egg health. The embryos appear to be getting tougher or shell-like in spite of being regularly misted every 12 hours. Really hoping the other two break free today so I can breathe normally again.

I'll look at bringing the temps up or relocating to a warmer spot. 

Again, thanks for taking the time to help out the boards latest chucklehead.


----------



## Markw

Haha, this is great. You sound like me on a good day. I've got 6 Santa isabel tads, 6 auratus tads, 10 vittatus tads, and my first clutch of vittatus eggs that were laid on a petri dish (11 of them). So, I'm in freakout mode too! Good to have you here too. Lol

Mark


----------



## Zoomie

Markw said:


> Haha, this is great. You sound like me on a good day. I've got 6 Santa isabel tads, 6 auratus tads, 10 vittatus tads, and my first clutch of vittatus eggs that were laid on a petri dish (11 of them). So, I'm in freakout mode too! Good to have you here too. Lol
> 
> Mark


Mark, I am a couple weeks away from that I hope. Hang in there. I keep being told that this is all old news after a while!


----------



## Ed

Zoomie said:


> Ed, thank you so much for the response.
> 
> I have been less concerned about temps than the possibility of mold. I am batting a thousand right now at a whopping 2 for 2 ! lol. Still, I think I am pushing the outer edge of egg health. The embryos appear to be getting tougher or shell-like in spite of being regularly misted every 12 hours. Really hoping the other two break free today so I can breathe normally again.
> 
> I'll look at bringing the temps up or relocating to a warmer spot.
> 
> Again, thanks for taking the time to help out the boards latest chucklehead.


If you are worried about mold then cooler temperatures are more advantageous to the most common infectious molds (like Saprolegnia). A couple of degrees warmer can make a big difference. See for example SpringerLink - Evolutionary Ecology, Volume 22, Number 2

Trust me you don't even rate on the chucklehead scale compared to some recent entries. 

Ed


----------



## randa4

Zoomie said:


> Thanks Gnarly and will do.
> 
> Another hatched out yesterday. The other two should hatch out today. It's like watching paint dry.
> 
> Still trying to figure out why they are taking 21 days on average to hatch out. It's not like I'm keeping them in the fridge.
> 
> I need better pics. Currently putting the screws to Mrs. Zoomie for a t3i and 100M macro. Please pray for me.


Hope your succeed in getting your budget allocation, esp. the 100M macro. Know we'd get some really great images of your frogs!

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Zoomie

randa4 said:


> Hope your succeed in getting your budget allocation, esp. the 100M macro. Know we'd get some really great images of your frogs!
> 
> Mike in Helotes


Mike, I may have to call in a ringer and hire Raul The Cabana Boy to 'persuade' my wife in to supporting my buying choice.

And on a crappy note, it is day 22 and the two remaining eggs refuse to come out and play. They are moving around and look great but are late to their own birthday party. The tads are doing great though.


----------



## Zoomie

For those who are counting, we are now on Day 23 for the two remaining eggs. The tads in the eggs still look great. They are largish and moving around. Tails still look thin. 

The weather has been cooler. Because of this, I am concerned that lower temps will slow deveopment further and potentially jeopardize health.

This morning I elected to relocate the eggs in to the 50 gallon which is completely set up but doesnt have any inhabitants yet, other than plants and bugs. Hoping that the additional warmth will wrap things up for these guys.

Since we are moving toward fall, I am now researching everyone's egg enclosures to see what might work best for future cultures. I thought I had it pinned down with my simple approach. It started out looking like it would work well, but only during the hottest part of the year.

And yes, the two tads are doing great and growing like weeds.


----------



## Ed

I've used everything from a petri dish sitting out on a shelf to petri dishes kept inside a shoe or sweater box with a layer of gravel in the bottom so you can add water to increase the relative humidity for the eggs (and the gravel also helps keep the dishes level and from sliding)... There are a many many different ways to get to the same point. I know people that even used hovabators or modified coolers to manage the temperatures. 

Ed


----------



## Dendroguy

Congrats Zoomie tell the lil tad i said hi


----------



## Zoomie

Dendroguy said:


> Congrats Zoomie tell the lil tad i said hi


Will do, my long lost neighbor !

You better get working on a new tank. Leucs and Bakhuis in the hood!


----------



## Zoomie

We now have three tads in the water with one free agency hold out. No problem little guy. Feel free to continue to stress me out by taking your sweet time.


----------



## BethInAK

Zoomie said:


> We now have three tads in the water with one free agency hold out. No problem little guy. Feel free to continue to stress me out by taking your sweet time.



you know Zoomie, my best friend DID give birth this week ;-) and I was a little bit (but just a little) more excited about the baby than about your tadpoles. But the waiting was the WORST, so I'm feeling your frustration. Give the little bugger an eviction notice and lets get a move on. ..Maybe time for induction!


----------



## Zoomie

BethInAK said:


> you know Zoomie, my best friend DID give birth this week ;-) and I was a little bit (but just a little) more excited about the baby than about your tadpoles. But the waiting was the WORST, so I'm feeling your frustration. Give the little bugger an eviction notice and lets get a move on. ..Maybe time for induction!


Beth, I am so disappointed in you. I really thought that we were friends.

Babies are so yesterday's news. Heck, everyone has one and frankly, they aren't hard to raise at all. Minimum enclosure requirments are a walk in the park. You don't have to culture their food,nor do they require frequent misting. And let's not forget that fecal exams are so much easier to collect. I'm sorry but I am far more impressed with my Leucs. 

Congratulations to your friend, Beth!


----------



## BethInAK

Zoomie said:


> Beth, I am so disappointed in you. I really thought that we were friends.
> 
> Babies are so yesterday's news. Heck, everyone has one and frankly, they aren't hard to raise at all. Minimum enclosure requirments are a walk in the park. You don't have to culture their food,nor do they require frequent misting. And let's not forget that fecal exams are so much easier to collect. I'm sorry but I am far more impressed with my Leucs.
> 
> Congratulations to your friend, Beth!


Breastfeeding = CULTURING FOOD, dammit. 
although... culturing fruit flies sounds soooo much easier.


----------



## Zoomie

BethInAK said:


> Breastfeeding = CULTURING FOOD, dammit.
> although... culturing fruit flies sounds soooo much easier.


Well maybe, but do you have any idea how tough it is to get the female Leuc to sit still and operate a PDF breast pump one-handed? It's far tougher raising frogs. 

Why do you think that so many people support leaving the parents to raise tads/froglets? Surely, you know this.


----------



## JimO

You know, it's ok to help them out of the gel. In fact, when the parents pick them up to transport them, they thrash their back legs around and break the membranes anyway. I've had tads that got stuck in the gel and die.

Oh, and I agree that caring for a baby can be less difficult than tadpoles, but there is no comparison when you consider what it takes to care for, say, several subadult frogs versus four teenage boys. We need a conveyor belt to bring the food in the house. I wish I could culture it myself, but plants and hoofed animals don't grow fast enough. 


Zoomie said:


> We now have three tads in the water with one free agency hold out. No problem little guy. Feel free to continue to stress me out by taking your sweet time.


----------



## Zoomie

Right with you, Jim. Do to my lack of experience, not sure when it's the appropriate time. I have noted tail thickening 48 hours prior to breaking out. 

There are no external gills so surely he is going to make a break for it.


----------



## JimO

I usually break all my tads out once the external gills are gone. I currently have about 60 auratus tads in the water and have only lost a couple (due to deformity). Only a small percentage broke out on their own. The first two morphed out last week - it's so cool!



Zoomie said:


> Right with you, Jim. Do to my lack of experience, not sure when it's the appropriate time. I have noted tail thickening 48 hours prior to breaking out.
> 
> There are no external gills so surely he is going to make a break for it.


----------



## BethInAK

JimO said:


> Oh, and I agree that caring for a baby can be less difficult than tadpoles, but there is no comparison when you consider what it takes to care for, say, several subadult frogs versus four teenage boys. We need a conveyor belt to bring the food in the house. I wish I could culture it myself, but plants and hoofed animals don't grow fast enough.



You could just breastfeed them.


----------



## Zoomie

BethInAK said:


> You could just breastfeed them.


OMG Beth, you are killing me today!


----------



## Ed

JimO said:


> You know, it's ok to help them out of the gel. In fact, when the parents pick them up to transport them, they thrash their back legs around and break the membranes anyway. I've had tads that got stuck in the gel and die.


I'm doubtful that the male is actually breaking them loose... that is a interpretation that has been placed on it but there isn't much to indicate that is the correct interpretation of the behavior. Males also do that on eggs while wetting the clutches...well before they begin to hatch (see for example JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie ). Tadpoles can also break themselves free of the eggs readily as long as the gel is hydrated.. Emergence from the egg is controlled by enzymes released by the tadpoles from a specialized gland (called oddly enough the hatching gland). When hatching is close to occuring, the eggs begin to flatten as the membrane begins to break down because of the action of the enzymes. During this period the jelly matrix surrounding the egg clutch also beings to break down in part due to microbial action (and can be seen to become looser (runny) as it degrades (assuming that it has access to enough humidity to allow it to degrade (too little humidity dries it out slowing the breakdown which can be a problem). 
If the tadpoles are not breaking themselves out of the egg, then there should probably be an reevaluation of how the eggs are being incubated. 
As for information on hatching etc information can be found in Tadpoles, The biology of anuran larva, University of Chicago Press. 

Ed


----------



## Ed

I should also add, that breaking the tadpoles out may also be selecting for tadpoles that have deficiencies of how they are able to hatch... it is possible to select for a trait that would then require artificial management of the hatching process to ensure viability. We can see this in some other taxa like canids (old English Bulldogs). 

Ed


----------



## gnod

Zoomie said:


> Here's a better pic:


that is freaking insane! so cool!!!


----------



## Zoomie

Ed, as always, grateful for the info. I think I read a previous post of yours on another thread where you cautioned about the potential of bringing forward weaker offspring. By the same token, not sure if I am comfortable if tad has broken out but unable to completely clear the gel. 

Fortunately, when I came home, he was already completely out of the gel. 
With all four in the water, I no longer have to stress about eggs and can move foward. 

I am now focusing on stressing about the tads!  This really is a hobby of of true wonder.


----------



## Zoomie

Well, some pleasant news after a week of the flu. It's my favorite kind of flu. Snot running down my face and coughing up small jello-like marsupials every 30 seconds. Mrs. Zoomie did confirm that it is not a particularly sexy look for me. 

Anyway, I was feeding the tads and got to "The Hitcher" aka the little guy in the first couple of pics taking a ride on Dad's back. When I opened the lid on his container, I found this ! He's got little baby feets ! rofl


----------



## ExoticPocket

Very cool!!!


----------



## frogface

Yay! Little baby frog feet are the best


----------



## Ed

Zoomie said:


> Well, some pleasant news after a week of the flu. It's my favorite kind of flu. Snot running down my face and coughing up small jello-like marsupials every 30 seconds. Mrs. Zoomie did confirm that it is not a particularly sexy look for me.
> 
> Anyway, I was feeding the tads and got to "The Hitcher" aka the little guy in the first couple of pics taking a ride on Dad's back. When I opened the lid on his container, I found this ! He's got little baby feets !


 
Have you considered selling the whole scenario from seeing the transport to the feet being present to the ad agency that is advertising Miller light with the "unmanly" examples?  I've been resisting for awhile now but the pressure just became too much.... 

Ed


----------



## Zoomie

Ed said:


> Have you considered selling the whole scenario from seeing the transport to the feet being present to the ad agency that is advertising Miller light with the "unmanly" examples?  I've been resisting for awhile now but the pressure just became too much....
> 
> Ed


Ed, you might be on to something !


----------



## Redhead87xc

what is the name of the plant in the pic with this Leuc? Just to clarify, I mean the red stemmed one.



Zoomie said:


> As some of you know, I found three Leuc eggs two weeks ago yesterday. Yes, that makes it 16 days now. Every morning I get up and stare at the eggs. Every night when I come home, I head straight to the eggs to see if they finally decided to break out. I was certain that they would have hatched tonight, but NO ! While they look great and are active, , they still aren't ready to join the world.
> 
> After putting the eggs back, I glanced over at the Leuc tank. Hmmm, interesting. My male was on the glass. Unusual to see him on the glass but not unheard of. I figured that he was chasing a bug.
> 
> I grabbed the cellphone real quick just to get a belly shot of him to check out the design. As I moved over to get a side shot, I jumped about two feet off of the ground. That's why the picture is so bad. Look carefully at his back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I freaked out, mostly because I have no water feature in the tank. I had to speed dial DB member Chesney. This is how the conversation went....
> 
> Lisa: Did they hatch?
> 
> Me: Gah ! Gah! Ga ga gaaaaaaaaah........oogie ooogie GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> Lisa: Hmm. They must have hidden a clutch from you. Just take a small dose cup or two add some water and turn them sideways so he can back in and drop the tad. Oh and he may run around like that for a couple of days. Don't be concerned.
> 
> Me: Call you right back. GAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> One or two cups? I don't think so. The entire bottom of the tank looks like the aftermath of the Beer Pong World Championships.
> 
> My wife insists that he was just a proud papa coming to the glass to show me Leuc Jr. Personally, I think that he is mocking me.
> 
> No one does it better than nature!


----------



## Zoomie

Redhead87xc said:


> what is the name of the plant in the pic with this Leuc? Just to clarify, I mean the red stemmed one.


Peperomia 'Little Red Tree'. I don't know the proper name.


----------



## Zoomie

Here is the latest picture of the original backpacked tad. Color is starting to come in as well as pockets clearly visible. 

Am I intelligent enough to do a water change prior to taking a crappy cell phone pic ? I think not !


----------



## frogface

He looks great!


----------



## Dendroguy

congrats zoomie,I just might have to swing by and steal a couple


----------



## Zoomie

Thanks Kris !

Andy, you're welcome over any time !


----------



## Zoomie

Both front legs finally popped. Placed in a 10 gal growout and turned the cup sideways.


----------



## bobrez

Amazing after all that time, he colored up fast. He looks great


----------



## Brian317

Awesome !! The little guy looks great. Hopefully some more photos when he decideds to leave the water


----------



## Zoomie

Brian317 said:


> Awesome !! The little guy looks great. Hopefully some more photos when he decideds to leave the water


Absolutely.


----------



## Pumilo

Hey Zoomie, Mock, mock, mock, mockmock! Someone had to do it.


----------



## Zoomie

Doug, it's not like I don't deserve to be mocked.


----------



## Zoomie

The little guy/girl is getting there.


----------



## Zoomie

Out of water but still hanging out in the cup.


----------



## Zoomie

Out cruising for springs this morning. I think we can officially call him/her a froglet.


----------



## frogface

Beautiful!!


----------



## Pumilo

Zoomie said:


> Out cruising for springs this morning. I think we can officially call him/her a froglet.


You poured a little gravy over those springs, right?


----------



## Zoomie

Pumilo said:


> You poured a little gravy over those springs, right?


Absolutely Doug!

Everyone gets fed twice today! It's only fair that their bellies are a big as mine.


----------



## Froggyplush

thats a great a great shot so cool


----------



## Cfrog

JimO said:


> Sometimes, not all will break out on their own. If their tales aren't straight when resting, they can still have some gel attached. If too much is attached, they can suffocate or be unable to eat. Flushing liberally with a turkey baster or similar device might do it' however, I often have to use tweezers or a needle to break through the inner gel sack.
> 
> Sorry if you already know all this stuff, but also, the first few days they will play dead and often won't even move when disturbed. During this time they are still absorbing the remnants of their yolk sack. So, as long as they retain their dark color and aren't bloated and/or smelling bad, all is well.
> 
> Again, congratulations.



Oh I wish I read this before, now I will never know...


----------

